# Rolling Relics San Francisco Ride Picture Thread 2013



## slick (Jul 30, 2013)

Ok here is the official San Francisco ride thread. I want to encourage everyone to add their photos here please. The ride started off great with kool weather, the typical Frisco fog, and lots of great friends from near and far. We had a total of 44 bikes. All but 4 were vintage. It was a great day until the end....that to follow later....

I do want to thank ALL of my Cyclone Coaster family for coming all the way from southern California to my ride for the 2nd year in a row. Frank , Marty, John, Rick, Martyn, Scott, Abe, and Melissa. All of you are very close friends of mine and i love you all. You ROCK!

Dave and the Frisco Bay Sting-Rays club brought out some killer muscle bikes as well which i was stoked to see. We rarely get muscle bikes on our rides and this was treat for sure. Even a Swing bike was ridden with full swing in force while the ride was underway! 

And to the other riders that came from all parts of the state, you all are awesome as well and i thiank you all for coming out. So on that note, let's start the incredibly long thread of pictures..


----------



## slick (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## slick (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## slick (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## slick (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## slick (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## slick (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## slick (Jul 30, 2013)

Our first stop on the ride was the Penny arcade with all vintage games from the 1900's on... These games were all at the Playland at the Beach or at the Sutro Baths and the Cliff House back in the days. Here are some fine examples of what you would see back then.


----------



## slick (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## slick (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## slick (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## slick (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## slick (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## slick (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## slick (Jul 30, 2013)

So the Cyclone Coaster gang decided to walk a couple blocks and ride their bikes down the famous Lombard Street. The most crooked street in the world. Steep, twisty, turny, etc.... This is the result...


----------



## widpanic02 (Jul 31, 2013)

*Wow*

That 4 gill supreme is off the hook gorgeous!!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 31, 2013)

Here are a few of mine. I have another two bunches, one for the trip up, and one for the trip back including another trip through Simonian Farms. let me know if you want me to post them. there's some fun stuff, but not much riding.

This first batch is the Cyclone Coaster guys unloading the bikes and meeting up (we came in three vehicles). the last one will give you an idea what the weather was like. not our usual Southern California fare for sure but it was great riding weather for sure!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 31, 2013)

this batch is from the meet-up point, A place named Red's Java House, which looked older than any of the bikes!
as you can see there were some pretty neat bikes there. Jacdans Robin, Chris and Karla's Airflos, were some of the featured attractions.
I took a photo of a building with a reflection of a crane in it, which in the full size you can really see, but in this size, not so much.
as you can see JAF/Co aka Jim was going to lay into me for something or other, probably my comment about him riding the hills...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 31, 2013)

...more of the meet-up point. some of the hanging around talking and taking photos that always goes on.
Jacdan and his crew were having a great time, the ever lovely Karla, and a very cool Schwinn covered in vintage WWII airplane decals, ending with Marty and Jack sharing phone photos.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 31, 2013)

more sitting around, some of the bikes, someone brought a Huffy, what's that green pile of rust, the most amazing over the top Krate, and a Free Spirit lightweight, and a modern Schwinn Cruiser. as you can see, a good mix of stuff!
(oops! missed the cool Merc!)


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 31, 2013)

Jacdan's very cool Robin, Rick's Photo bomb, and a CWC, a Murray, and a Manton Smith...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 31, 2013)

Ok, I was tired when I did the adjusting on these and uploaded them to Face Book. I forgot to take the original out of the folder and uploaded it too on this one. I thought it might be fun to upload both here too. can you spot what I did to the photo? by the way, this is Cyclingday's amazing Motorbike.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 31, 2013)

these are just as the ride started getting under way. there's that Huffy again. a couple blocks in, a quick stop for mechanical work (yes the Schwinns...) turned into a photo op, and gab session (if you stop, we're going to talk for at least 10 minutes, so get used to it!) Dude in the black hat doesn't look that happy with me taking his photo does he? that bat's awful close!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 31, 2013)

a few inside the Penny Arcade. Marty and the Steam powered Motorcycle (built 1912), some Cycle Racing penny arcade style, Marty and the peep show, and Karla and her bike. funny, I didn't take any photos during lunch or after until almost to the bridge.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 31, 2013)

some stuff near, and on, the Golden Gate Bridge.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 31, 2013)

more at the bridge...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 31, 2013)

riding back from the bridge...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 31, 2013)

this one I'm titling "The Day Rick Survived!" someone had the bright idea to ride down Lombard street. being the rabid enthusiasts we are we jumped at the idea. little did we realize that before you could ride down it, you had to climb up to it! Pushing the bikes!!! After riding all day!!!!!
sadly my photos of this harrowing event aren't as great as they might have been if I wasn't pushing a bike straight up a hill, and then riding it back down. I got a few though, and here they are.








Wait, that last one goes more like this!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 31, 2013)

More Lombard street...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 31, 2013)

after that, we needed something to drink! so, off we went to Jacks bar where Frank bought a round of beers! after getting our beers we came out and decided to take a look at what the hill had done to our hubs. mine and Martys being freshly repacked had blackened grease dripping from them, Ricks was smoking, John's now makes a crunching noise, and so on.









Chris took the opportunity to ride the Huffy, I think he secretly loves it.





we went to dinner which I seem to have neglected taking photos of, and rode around a bit and then it was time to load up and head homeward.











And no trip with these guys is over until we've eaten at Famous Dave's at least 5 times!





*~THE END~*

​


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 31, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> Ok, I was tired when I did the adjusting on these and uploaded them to Face Book. I forgot to take the original out of the folder and uploaded it too on this one. I thought it might be fun to upload both here too. can you spot what I did to the photo? by the way, this is Cyclingday's amazing Motorbike.




I feel like I'm 6yrs old reading Highlights at the Doctor's office. One pic has had the trash can removed. Looks like a great ride guys. I was hoping to make it, but family planned a trip go Oregon this past weekend. Hope I can make it next year. See you Sunday.


----------



## RustyK (Jul 31, 2013)

*What a place to ride...*

Looks like a blast! Had the pleasure once of riding in San Fran on a 70 degree sunny day, over the Golden Gate and over to Sausalito for lunch. It's about the greatest place for a ride in the world you lucky dogs!

Kris


----------



## DonChristie (Jul 31, 2013)

Great pics (Slick and Scott) and looked like a cool ride! Amazing, the heat turned the Grease into liquid! Maybe some ride I will make. Ride on! Slick - Hows Karla?


----------



## dougfisk (Jul 31, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


>





Scott, Was there more than one Huffy, or do your pedals keep _"shapeshifting"_?


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 31, 2013)

*Pedals on Scotts bike ......*



dougfisk said:


> Scott, Was there more than one Huffy, or do your pedals keep _"shapeshifting"_?




Doug .. Scott has built up so much strength from riding his Huffman ... that he broke a pedal axle as he was riding ... so he had to purchase a modern replacement along the way ... Frank


----------



## dougfisk (Jul 31, 2013)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> Doug .. Scott has built up so much strength from riding his Huffman ... that he broke a pedal axle as he was riding ... so he had to purchase a modern replacement along the way ... Frank




And Frank, I noticed you out slumming on a CWC product, and Slick hanging all over those Schwinns and Huffys again...


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 31, 2013)

*Well here are some of my pictures from the Rolling Relics ride in San Francisco .....*

Our thanks goes out again to our host Chris & Karla & all of the Rolling Relics gang for putting together another great San Francisco ride once again this year .. Good times with our family up North was had by all .. The weather was refreshing - cool - a little overcast - but great riding weather - The Cyclone Coaster gang [ John - Marty - Abe & Melissa - Rick - Martin - Scott & myself ( Frank )] had a great time all the way up & back to SoCal for this event .. We started off Friday afternoon & took the long way up the coast to enjoy the scenery along the way ... We hit up our favorite BBQ spot - Firestone Grill - in San Luis Obispo for outstanding food .. then kept rolling up taking in the day & the great weather all the way up ... We passed by the carcass of Fabers Bicycle shop to see what remained after the fire & got to our hotel room @ around 1:45am ... After some much needed rest we headed towards the city & met up with everyone for the ride ... I was able to get my 1938 RMS together for it's debut & maiden voyage ... She rides like a dream 

... here are some pics of the adventure below ... ride vintage .. Frank

*The bicycle hauler ... 4X4X4*




*The outside street side of Fabers Bicycles Shop .. crispy but still standing *



*
Fremont Movie theater on our way down .. great Neon signage ... *



*
My ride for the Rolling Relics ride .... 1938 Roadmaster Supreme - Y framed beauty - Speed Master badged *


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 31, 2013)

*the beginning ....*

*Brian ( AKA - Island Schwinn ) pointing out the sights @ our meeting point *



*
Oversized Bow & Arrow making a great backdrop photo op*



*
Our stop in Fishermen's Wharf @ the penny arcade ( some really cool old peeny arcade machines ) ...*







*
Rolling Relic ride photobomb / wedding photoshoot crashers ... *




Martin's machine down low ...


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 31, 2013)

*The RMS & the Arrow *




*Rolling Relics & the Golden Gate *



*
The Stop before the Golden Gate Bridge climb*







*
The Golden Gate - RMS & I Sharing a moment *


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 31, 2013)

*Now some from Lombard Street ......*

For those unfamiliar with Lombard Street ... it is said to be the curviest street in the world ... it is very steep & the brick path is slippery to say the least ... a big tourist attraction where you can still drive your car - motorcycles & bicycles down - a huge line to get on it for the experience ... people also can walk up & down the sides of the street & one gentlemen even took a picture of us riding it down & texted me the photo .. thank you again sir for the great photo .. so here is what I got from there .. from the hike up where Scott realized why his bike is called a "Huffman" - to the ride down it .. the coaster brakes were smoking hot & some puked oil & grease - but all made it safely down to then join Chris - Karla & the Rolling Relics back @ Jacks bar for drinks & then dinner ... good times
*
These top two shots almost show the steep pitch of the street we hike up  *


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 31, 2013)

*
The picture below is from a bystander that texted me this shot .. great picture *


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 31, 2013)

*Scott & Marty below - riding out the final part of Lombard street ....*


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 31, 2013)

*I have some other off shots that I will get up soon ...*

I took some more shots in-between those I posted .. I just wanted to get some shots up for now ... Ride Vintage .. Frank


----------



## Rustafari (Jul 31, 2013)

Great pics guys!  Looks like a fun ride with nice parks and some great scenery.  Some of the hills look insane!  You could wear out your brakes fast on some of those.


----------



## El Roth (Jul 31, 2013)

this is what its all about!!!!!thanks for sharing pictures..ill have to be there next year!


----------



## bricycle (Jul 31, 2013)

Lots of kool bikes (and PICS), but I like the SpeedMaster best!


----------



## Rustafari (Jul 31, 2013)

Agreed.  The SpeedMaster has lots of cool factor!  The Comet in the 4th pic of post #18 is on my list of bikes to own someday.  And that first pic in post #41 is just incredible!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 31, 2013)

The Alameda, Ca. Ride should be almost as fun.

August 25th - Alameda, Ca. Petco South Shore Center, Alameda, Ca. 11am

It would be great to make a call on Greg Barron's Rideable Bycycle Replicas for a tour of his shop and a ride on one of his BigWheel bicycles.

http://www.hiwheel.com/


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 31, 2013)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


>





Why does Jim always look like he's ready to clobber someone???


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 31, 2013)

Looks like it was a great ride! Scott what's up with that beard--does the wanted poster show a clean shaven guy? V/r Shawn


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 31, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> Looks like it was a great ride! Scott what's up with that beard--does the wanted poster show a clean shaven guy? V/r Shawn




I shave it off, but the crap just keeps growing back.
you need to add this one to the rides you come out for. Chris and Karla put on a good ride, definitely worth the trip!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 31, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> Why does Jim always look like he's ready to clobber someone???




Haha... Ive noticed that too.  I remember the cyclone ride I was at where it was myself and my girl, Bob and his girl and jim.  Jim and I lagged behind heading back after bbq. I swear to God, Jim rides out into the street and im thinking this car is going to hit him!! I almost poop myself!! When you tense up right before something like that happens imagine that times ten. Think the car missed clipping him by inches!! He acted like nothing happened.. Played it off like the cool cat he is.. Maybe the car got scared of getting clobbered and inched over a bit..... I almost had a heart attack that day!!!


----------



## slick (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks to all for coming out to the ride and for all the positive comments on the ride. It is one hell of an adventure to experience to say the least. I wish the sun would have popped out a bit but oh well. The ride is always a blast to go on and never seems to grow old. This was the  3rd year. Same route with nothing changed and i still love it but next year i have to figure something out for sure. 

The love of my life Karla went down on those trolley tracks in the middle of the street this year. The ride was over. The Cyclone gang was heading for food, and the pack of 10  or so i was with wanted to go watch an inning or 2 of the Giants playing at AT&T park. They have a free section in the outfield where you can watch the game for 15 minutes or so. Well, off to the park we go with 2 innings to go before the end of the game. It was around 7:30, not dark at all yet. The park is a good 1-2 miles from where we were tops.  So the light turned green. I was in front of the pack, Karla and reat of the pack behind me. We take off, i decide to pick up the pace a bit on the Airflow out of pure excitement that the day is over, the ride was a success, and i'm going to see my team. So as i have a good lead on everyone else, i look back and see my girl laying in the street. (There was a set of trolley tracks as we left the light about 3/4 of the way through the intersection. Well Karla hit them wrong and either the tire slid out from under her or the small groove got her and whipped her over??) I turn back and haul ass to her side. We pick her up and get her over to the sidewalk. I know, wrong thing to do but the traffic was insane and she had the definate risk of getting run over. Get her to the curb and notice she can't move it...My heart stops. ( have been there before when i broke my PCL ligament off my knee from a bicycle accident 3 years prior.) So Jack Daniel and mark Martinez help her out by cracking jokes to ease the pain and worry. Meantime i'm stressing on getting back to the truck and a hospital. So i haul ass back to the truck, load the bikes, and ask what hospital accepts her coverage. Go figure..it's the one by our house which is a mesely 2 hour drive away. I drop the hammer and floor the truck back to Modesto and get her into a hospital where she has been since saturday nigth around 11pm. 

She has a broken Tibia and a dislocated kneecap. Surgery is tomorrow at 1pm. Recovery time is a good 3 months minimum. I'm thinking a good 6months + if you ask me. So the love of my lay in a hospital bed, my world is upsidedown and insideout, and here i sit pulling my hair out while i damn near cry myself to sleep. Yes, i'm a man, but one who cares deeply for the girl who has been by myside when i was going through hard times as well. So i will keep everyone informed on her outcome and the healing process. 

Thanks to all my Caber family. You guys and gals are awesome. To never meet most of you but know you through reading your thoughts is incredible. Thanks for al the PM's on how she's doing.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 31, 2013)

Hope for the best.
American health care system is broken.
Any other country would have admitted her to a hospital room.


----------



## Boris (Jul 31, 2013)

Well poop Chris!!!! All my best wishes for Karla's speedy recovery!!!!


----------



## Rustafari (Jul 31, 2013)

Yikes! A broken tibia and dislocated kneecap?  That sounds bad.  Sorry to hear that Karla got hurt.  Best wishes to you both.  Hope she is alright.


----------



## OldRider (Jul 31, 2013)

I hope you told Karla that I said she could kick your tushy when shes back on two feet  All the best to Karla........godspeed in her healing.


----------



## slick (Jul 31, 2013)

You guys keep our spirits high and crack us up at the same time. We love you all!! Thanks! Nothing helps healing more then positive comments!!!


----------



## krate-mayhem (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi all we had an awesome time seeing everybody and riding,sorry we had to go and leave,we all hope Karla is doing well and thanks for posting all those great pictures.
peace,
justdave

1082149_10200428794467706_607196828_o by krate-mayhem, on Flickr


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 1, 2013)

too funny! these two photos are taken at almost exactly the same time and almost of the exact same thing! I love it!


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 1, 2013)

here's a link to some of krate mayhems pics of the ride.these are the frisco bay stingrays.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/krate-mayhem/sets/72157634851013297/


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 1, 2013)

*Like I told you .. let us know of anything you & Karla need .....*



slick said:


> Thanks to all for coming out to the ride and for all the positive comments on the ride. It is one hell of an adventure to experience to say the least. I wish the sun would have popped out a bit but oh well. The ride is always a blast to go on and never seems to grow old. This was the  3rd year. Same route with nothing changed and i still love it but next year i have to figure something out for sure.
> 
> The love of my life Karla went down on those trolley tracks in the middle of the street this year. The ride was over. The Cyclone gang was heading for food, and the pack of 10  or so i was with wanted to go watch an inning or 2 of the Giants playing at AT&T park. They have a free section in the outfield where you can watch the game for 15 minutes or so. Well, off to the park we go with 2 innings to go before the end of the game. It was around 7:30, not dark at all yet. The park is a good 1-2 miles from where we were tops.  So the light turned green. I was in front of the pack, Karla and reat of the pack behind me. We take off, i decide to pick up the pace a bit on the Airflow out of pure excitement that the day is over, the ride was a success, and i'm going to see my team. So as i have a good lead on everyone else, i look back and see my girl laying in the street. (There was a set of trolley tracks as we left the light about 3/4 of the way through the intersection. Well Karla hit them wrong and either the tire slid out from under her or the small groove got her and whipped her over??) I turn back and haul ass to her side. We pick her up and get her over to the sidewalk. I know, wrong thing to do but the traffic was insane and she had the definate risk of getting run over. Get her to the curb and notice she can't move it...My heart stops. ( have been there before when i broke my PCL ligament off my knee from a bicycle accident 3 years prior.) So Jack Daniel and mark Martinez help her out by cracking jokes to ease the pain and worry. Meantime i'm stressing on getting back to the truck and a hospital. So i haul ass back to the truck, load the bikes, and ask what hospital accepts her coverage. Go figure..it's the one by our house which is a mesely 2 hour drive away. I drop the hammer and floor the truck back to Modesto and get her into a hospital where she has been since saturday nigth around 11pm.
> 
> ...




*Yeah the CYCLONE COASTER gang was trying to find dinner since we hadn't eaten since around noon & went off our own way to find some BBQ ... well BBQ was no longer there so we went off near Ghirardelli Square & found a bar that served food & when I called you to let you guys know where we ended up - I was shocked to say the least - great day up to that point ... Like I said we had a great ride & great day with everyone & were going to grab a bite & meet after your Giants game to take in a little more riding & keep the good times rolling .. well the crew & I were in shock like I said & again if there is ANYTHING you need - we will make it happen for you & Karla ... Family first & you are family ... our concern & hearts are with you in her speedy recovery .... Right before we took off we were all enjoying her "Giants" too .... thanks for hosting the great day Chris ... Ride Vintage .. Frank*


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 1, 2013)

*Yep slumming it ..................*



dougfisk said:


> And Frank, I noticed you out slumming on a CWC product, and Slick hanging all over those Schwinns and Huffys again...




Doug .. it's rough sometimes .... but someone has to do it ... nice Robin by the way .. looked great in person ... Ride Vintage ... Frank


----------



## vincev (Aug 1, 2013)

OUCH! Sorry to hear about the mishap.My daughter ran a front tire into the slits in a sewer grate years ago and knocked out her teeth.LARGE dental bill to get her mouth fixed.


----------



## schwinnja (Aug 3, 2013)

Bump to the top for more viewing pleasure!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 3, 2013)

ok, this is the type of thread that should go on and on, not some useless debate over a bike on ebay!

here are a few from the trip up.

all loaded up





Marty's "Big Fig" 





Marty and the big palm... noticing a theme? Marty and John are really into trees!





a shot of Rick at the Santa Barbara Mission





interesting shot through the bikes of Franks Euro Van





Dinner at the FIrestone Grill





Fabers


----------

